# What is PreceptAustin



## pm

Anyone heard of PreceptAustin?

P-R-E-C-E-P-T*** A-U-S-T-I-N

The website and statement of faith is extensive.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

"Precept Ministries" (PM) is an organization led by Kay Arthur, promoting her materials on inductive Bible study.

The web-site referred to look like a local, personal ministry in the Austin, TX area by someone using the basic methodology of PM. It seems he is a former medical doctor, probably retired now.

Evaluation:
--Does probably go to a local Bible-church
--Follows a believer's-baptism (credo) model
--Does not look historically at the church for any history-of-interpretation
--Does agree with certain streams of Christian/theological literature re. interpretation
--Does believe in God's sovereignty; does not agree with Calvinism
(his simplified analysis of predestination suffers from the word/concept fallacy)
--Considers himself well-trained (via training/practice as MD) for studying the Bible
--Considers dispensationalism the "natural", literal reading of Scripture


I think he's probably a sincere Christian, "well-catechized" in his own method of study and in doctrine. His web-page is his own "catechism".


----------



## rpavich

Contra,
Man...you are thorough!

Is the FBI hiring?


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Actually, I just went to a few of his pages (bio, st. of faith, Rom.9) and skimmed for relevant data.

Experience can be described as having learned "how" to study quickly to get answers in less time.


----------



## pm

*Why the deception?*



Contra_Mundum said:


> "Precept Ministries" (PM) is an organization led by Kay Arthur, promoting her materials on inductive Bible study.
> 
> The web-site referred to look like a local, personal ministry in the Austin, TX area by someone using the basic methodology of PM. It seems he is a former medical doctor, probably retired now.
> 
> Evaluation:
> --Does probably go to a local Bible-church
> --Follows a believer's-baptism (credo) model
> --Does not look historically at the church for any history-of-interpretation
> --Does agree with certain streams of Christian/theological literature re. interpretation
> --Does believe in God's sovereignty; does not agree with Calvinism
> (his simplified analysis of predestination suffers from the word/concept fallacy)
> --Considers himself well-trained (via training/practice as MD) for studying the Bible
> --Considers dispensationalism the "natural", literal reading of Scripture
> 
> 
> I think he's probably a sincere Christian, "well-catechized" in his own method of study and in doctrine. His web-page is his own "catechism".




Thank you for your answer, I thought of Kay Arthur but could not find her name anywere. 

Sooooooo, why the deception? It does not seem her style to hide?


----------



## Skyler

pmkadow said:


> Thank you for your answer, I thought of Kay Arthur but could not find her name anywere.
> 
> Sooooooo, why the deception? It does not seem her style to hide?



I found her name in no less than 150 places:

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awww.preceptaustin.org+kay+arthur&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a]site:www.preceptaustin.org kay arthur - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## Contra_Mundum

pmkadow said:


> Thank you for your answer, I thought of Kay Arthur but could not find her name anywere.
> 
> Sooooooo, why the deception? It does not seem her style to hide?



The site you found isn't "her" site. It's the site of a man who has used her approach or materials before (he links to PM site somewhere in his bio). He's set up his own blog-ministry.

I don't see any deception on the site at all.


----------

